# Are these Acei?



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently bought some Acei from Noodles, and one of them turned out to be an electric blue hap! (My fault, obviously, since I'm the one that picked the fish out)

Now I'm all paranoid about the other fish I got, because I'm not familiar with what acei are supposed to look like as juvies. These ones seem to have a lot more stripes than I've seen on others. I've made arrangements to return the electric blue, but I want to make sure that all the rest of my fish are what I think they are.

Are these guys, in fact, acei?


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is a picture of my aceii. For comparison. I watched the video twice now, and I still can't place the species.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe you have some hybrids? I have some acei about the same size or smaller as yours and they look just like the pic Teal'c posted. I know when they are fry, they have spots/stripes. The ones in your vid look like juveniles more than fry.

BTW, your tank looks great! Saulosi look good!


----------



## Krashy_Cichlids (Apr 22, 2010)

In my opinion they are not acei, maybe some kind of hybrid, but not TRUE acei for sure.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Think they might be red top zebras?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't ID the fish, but I just wanted to comment on how nice your tank looks!

Great job


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

here are a few more.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm, they're looking less and less like Acei  . I guess I'll have to hope that Noodles has some Acei kicking around. (and I guess I'm going to have to pull all my rocks out, these guys are quick!) Makes me wonder if Red Top Zebras (which I'm starting to think these might be, apparently Noodles had a few of them in the same tank as the Acei) are compatible with Saulosi... lol.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, MonkE! It was a struggle lugging all that rock up the stairs from Wreck Beach, it's good to know it looks good


----------

